# An Incredible German Bier - Flensburger Pilsener



## Corellion (29/8/06)

I was in Cologne a few months back for the world cup and sat down in the Bier Museum for a few drops ... following the recommendation of a wonderful member of the barstaff, I tried a "Flensburger Pilsener". Comes in a brown grolsch-style swing-top with little blue-and-white label (similar Wheinstaphaner).

Just the most amazing flavour to this beer I can't even begin to describe. Amazing!!

Just wondering:

1) Has anyone else ever tried this drop?

1b) If you have, know of anything similar? Quite a unique Pilsner to my taste buds...

2) Despite a search of the Forums and Google, can't figure it out ... Is there an easy route for me to perhaps import a carton or two for personal (rapid) consumption? Short of getting a rellie to send it in the post?

Cheers n Beers guys,
Phil.


----------



## Duff (29/8/06)

Hopefully Gerard_M is online later tonight Phil. He may have come across it in his days on the golfing tour through Europe.


----------



## tdh (29/8/06)

My family are from that corner of the world and my favourite Pilseners come from there too, in order of preference are- 

Jever ('king bitter beer this one!)
Flensburger (Flop Pils)
Dithmarscher
Holsten (denn es knallt am dollsten!)

tdh


----------



## Corellion (1/9/06)

So might anyone have any ideas on how to acquire some across the seas?


----------



## Steve (1/9/06)

Corellion said:


> So might anyone have any ideas on how to acquire some across the seas?




Pretty sure there is an international beer shop in Perth (cant remember the exact name)...they'd be your best bet. 

Cheers
Steve


----------



## Corellion (1/9/06)

Steve said:


> Corellion said:
> 
> 
> > So might anyone have any ideas on how to acquire some across the seas?
> ...



yeah, trust me mate - My bank transactions are very well acquainted with that particular store... I've already talked to them and their recommendation was to order 1000+ cases (tempting, but expensive) or else get someone to send it in the post... Which I fear may well be my only option...


----------



## daze127 (1/9/06)

Not sure if this will help in your search but I remember drinking lots of this wonderful drop whilst staying Hamburg some years back.German beers are very regional so I suggest your search take place in this area.Cheers


----------



## voota (1/9/06)

I tried it last week, got a bottle at the Hamburg train station. It didn't stand out too much for me (after a couple of Jevers). But I do remember a great aroma, and very crisp dry mouthful. Good luck finding it in oz.


----------



## voota (1/9/06)

Also... 
If you want to try a similar beer that is available in Oz. Shwelmer Pils (which I got at King & Godfereys in Melb) is a dry classic german pils, which I remeber to be very nice (and cheap). Scout around your good local bottleshops, and if all else fails... grab a Jever, its a little hoppier and imo a little nicer.
Good luck


----------



## AngelTearsOnMyTongue (1/9/06)

voota said:


> ...... Shwelmer Pils ............




Yeah Ive had a few of these. They come in a fourpack of large brown swingtops. Its pretty nice and the bottles are top notch for bottling.

The fourpack I think is predominantly red and around $16. I got mine from Clarinda Cellars (No Affs etc).

Really worth a try.

.........or we could all pull together to order a thousand cases of the Flensburger Pilsener..... :blink: 

ATOMT


----------



## InterCooL (9/1/15)

Just bumping this thread as I found 6 packs of this beer at my local Aldi for $15


----------



## Florian (9/1/15)

nice one! drinking this beer as we speak, it's available in every supermarket for 59 cents a bottle.
I am in Germany at the moment though. 

it's one of my all time favourites and despite popular aussie belief it goes down really really well on days with minus temperatures.

it's also the first beer I ever drank as I grew up not far from the brewery. I prefer it over any of the other german or czech style pilseners.


----------



## GalBrew (10/1/15)

Aldi sell the pills and hefe every now and then.


----------



## Bribie G (10/1/15)

Flens have the world's biggest automated bottling line for doing swingtops. I bought a six in Aldi last year, should have got the carton.


----------



## nosco (10/1/15)

They are in Aldi's catalouge this week (in vic anyway). Probably on sale today. They sell them alot. I have collected 36 of these bottles.


----------



## mxd (10/1/15)

I went to aldi this morning (Waverley gardens) they weren't there.

will have to look at a few other stores.


----------



## InterCooL (10/1/15)

GalBrew said:


> Aldi sell the pills and hefe every now and then.


The only hefe they have at our local one is alcohol removed!

...l still bought one


----------



## madpierre06 (13/1/15)

Going to the German Club here on Friday for lunch and looking at the beer menu they appeare to have it there. Sure to try one ot two now.


----------



## Florian (13/1/15)

yep, definitely available at the German club.

just wish Aldi would sell them here in Qld so I could stock up.

I noticed that the ingredient list now only states hopfenextrakt whereas a few years back they still used hop pellets. doesn't seem to have done the beer any harm as it was as good as always if not better. should have done a brewery tour as I actually drove past the brewery a few times last week.

I got an email from one of their 5 or so years back who listed all the hop varieties they use in the Pilsener, quite a few actually, but obviously not in exact order and quantities. 38 IBU from memory.

I'm still to try one in the hot QLD weather, though. A childhood friend of mine took a few bottles to a farm in the NT where he was working once, but said the bitterness didn't really match the heat up there and they promptly switched back to the usual aussie lagers.

sort of matches my experience from a week ago where I thought that the pilsener really goes well with freezing temperatures.


----------



## Bribie G (14/1/15)

If you're down Gold Coast way, Aldi Tweed Heads South has liquor. Unfortunately you can't ring individual stores to see what's in stock.

However you can order online and get it couriered to any state, mate of mine on Bribie Island regularly buys Stella Artois etc when it's on special. For example they currently have imported German Becks for about $41.


----------



## Florian (14/1/15)

That's right, they do online now. Sadly no Flens available yet.


----------



## doon (14/1/15)

Just a heads up for people in altona. Aldi altona gate has about 8 slabs of each of the beers that went on special


----------



## doon (14/1/15)

Just cracked one. Bloody nice beer for the price


----------



## brewbienewbie (14/1/15)

Picked up a dozen of these from the Abbotsford Aldi today. Going down nicely so far!


----------



## madpierre06 (15/1/15)

Bloody pissed!!! And not literally. Over the last 24 hours something has gone seriously amiss with the holding together bits and pieces of my shoulder and only doc appt available is at 11.15 in the morning making it extremely unlikely that I'll get out of there and over to the club by 12.30 to try this brew. May also put a hold on tomorrow arvo/sat. morn plans to put down a brew as well, it's scary but I was almost considering putting up with the pain to grab a doc appt on monday just so I could get to the club tomorrow. Will see what happens.


----------



## Bribie G (15/1/15)

Yep, you get old and fall to bits. OOps there's another bit of me just hit the floor.


Why not get there at 2pm? that's the Shoulder time between lunch and the afternoon session.


h34r: h34r:


----------



## madpierre06 (15/1/15)

Nah, we were meeting there at 12.30 for lunchies.


----------



## Florian (15/1/15)

just head over to emergency at prince charles. you've got a good enough excuse to clog up the public emergency system... current waiting time for none life threatening cases is 2 hours 43 minutes. not too bad actually.

seriously though, if you're in pain just head over there, shoulders and knees are a bitch sometimes. they look after you pretty well if you're nice to them.
hope it all goes well for you.


----------

